# Warning!!! New Computer Virus Spread by E-mail



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 17, 2006)

I just got this via e-mail today. Please take pre-cautions to protect us all from this virus!!!



> Virus Update
> 
> Symantec Virus Alert Center
> 
> ...


----------



## New wine skin (Jul 17, 2006)

There is also a similar virus that affect ebooks converting them from reformed to Roman Catholic, watch out for this one!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## bradofshaw (Jul 17, 2006)

"ArmaGeddyLee"

I love it!!!


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 17, 2006)




----------

